# Chito-Ryu



## Em MacIntosh (May 28, 2007)

Does anyone here practice Chito-Ryu/Canadian Chito-Kai?  Please post if you do.  I'm 2nd kyu and currently working on Bassai.


----------



## searcher (May 28, 2007)

I train in Chito-ryu, butnot Canadian Chito-kai.   My Instructor's Instructor broke away years ago and now we do our own thing.


----------



## Em MacIntosh (May 28, 2007)

searcher said:


> I train in Chito-ryu, but not Canadian Chito-kai. My Instructor's Instructor broke away years ago and now we do our own thing.


 
Do you guys do the same kata's?


----------



## searcher (May 28, 2007)

Most of them.   We kept all of the Aragaki kata and the Rohai's, but we don't perform Shihohai anymore and we have picked up kata from other styles.


----------



## Em MacIntosh (May 29, 2007)

Interesting.  I'm at second kyu, working on bassai.  You guys do that one?


----------



## searcher (May 29, 2007)

We use Passai/Bassai.   It is not one of my preferred kata, but I still train it.   We use Okinawan names and terminology, in honor of Chitose being from Okinawa.


----------



## Em MacIntosh (May 30, 2007)

Who's your kyoshi?


----------



## Tintin (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi guys. My search turned up your forum and I couldn't resist putting in my two cents. I am a Sandan in Chito Ryu training under the Canadian Hombu Cho Kyoshi Shane Higashi, 8th dan Chito Ryu. I love to hear about other "Chito Ryu" people. Our katas up to Shodan are; Shi Ho Hai, Ni Sei Shi Sho, Ni Sei Shi Dai, Ro Hai Sho, Seisan, Bassai, Ro Hai Dai, Chinto. For Nidan you must learn Tenshiin and Sochin, for Sandan you learn Sanshi Ryu and Ryusan. For Yondan learn Kusanku and Sanchin. All this in addition to Bunkai and Renkozu waza and other stuff too. Visit www.ontario.chitoryu.ca


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Jul 4, 2007)

We have the same kyoshi and (soon) instructor.  What days do you attend?  I won't be back there until august but maybe I'll see you then.


----------



## eyebeams (Jul 4, 2007)

I met Mas Tsuruoka a while back. I was very impressed. Having sparred with Chto-ryu guys I've admires how clean and grounded their technique is.


----------



## ChitoRyu-new (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello.

Tonight was my very first night at Karate.

Where I am learning, we are being taught Chito Ryu style.

I had no idea what to expect but was quick to find out that I have alot to learn....but I am eager.

I have really no idea on the terms and the language yet and I was wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction of how to practice some of this so I can be more prepared for the next class.

Also, I was hoping to be able to go home with a routine to practice but by the end, I was so overwhelmed with everything I was shown and trying to keep up with that I have no clue where to start and do not want to practice wrong.

Maybe I am expecting too much for the first?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 23, 2008)

Practice a bit each day, and as you do each technique, repeat the name.  For example, a front kick is mae geri, as I recall.  So... do a mae geri, and say "Mae geri."

(Don't rely on my choice of terms!  It's very possibly wrong!)


----------



## bradlee (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes practice the basics you have a life time to learn.
Remember its not to be the best, it is be better then you were 
the class before.
 You will practice basics till the day you die, what a way to live.


----------



## Gyuki (Mar 20, 2022)

Extremely late to the party....

I have recently started Chito Ryu myself. Any idea of what can be expected of such a method of combat?

I have other martial experience and take things quite passionately....


----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 21, 2022)

Gyuki said:


> Extremely late to the party....
> 
> I have recently started Chito Ryu myself. Any idea of what can be expected of such a method of combat?
> 
> I have other martial experience and take things quite passionately....


Not an answer, but just wanted to chime in and say very exciting!!! Have a blast and enjoy the journey


----------



## seasoned (Mar 21, 2022)

Gyuki said:


> Extremely late to the party....
> 
> I have recently started Chito Ryu myself. Any idea of what can be expected of such a method of combat?
> 
> I have other martial experience and take things quite passionately....


Side note: Great Avatar.....Tonfa and Gi make for an awesome statement of your art.....


----------



## frank raud (Mar 21, 2022)

Gyuki said:


> Extremely late to the party....
> 
> I have recently started Chito Ryu myself. Any idea of what can be expected of such a method of combat?
> 
> I have other martial experience and take things quite passionately....


Many of the local karate clubs have a base in Chito ryu thanks to the pioneering efforts of men like Andre Langelier, Georges Sylvain, Harry Villeneuve and others. Which club are you training at?


----------



## Gyuki (Mar 21, 2022)

seasoned said:


> Side note: Great Avatar.....Tonfa and Gi make for an awesome statement of your art.....


It's a Sashiko Dogi bag from Seido with the Mushin kanji on.

Thank you very much, I really appreciate both


----------



## Gyuki (Mar 21, 2022)

frank raud said:


> Many of the local karate clubs have a base in Chito ryu thanks to the pioneering efforts of men like Andre Langelier, Georges Sylvain, Harry Villeneuve and others. Which club are you training at?


I have started at the Ottawa Chito Kai. I have only attended the lunchtime classes so far.
I like the ambiance and attention to me as a beginner as well. Definitely people who are there to help attain your goals and patient in showing and explaining proper Karate. I have lots of bad habits to lose lol but I would think it is something normal when transferring from one art style to a different one. And since that's the one I want to go with, I also have to be patient.


----------

